# ground beef



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

all 40 of the feeders that i had are all gone now. havent had time to go to the store lately so i fed my p's some ground beef and they ate it right up. is this bad for them?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

even i know this one! its too fatty ,with a good percetage of protein,but way too much animal fat


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I dunno how bad it is but it must have been messy as all hell....how lean was it? 90%.....ect?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

actually im not sure. but i didnt feed them a shitload of it...just little pieces. i tried other meat they dont like it though. they sure like ground beef!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah i have fed mine ground beef before,and it clouded my tank up big time,if thats all you have for now ,then my guess is that with it having high amounts of protein ,it will hold them real good,and hell if ya wanna plump em up a bit ,that ll do it!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yea im not gonna make ground beef their whole diet. but i guess once in a while wont hurt!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Small amounts may be ok. I would think it would mess your water up pretty bad.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

hasn't yet. i think it will mess it up if you throw a big ass piece in there.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

roll up small hamburger balls ,its neat to watch them eat them up! from my experiance though, i didnt know when to say when,and before i knew it ...it was cloud central!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

hamburger balls...?? i just throw it in there raw.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

:laugh: im not saying cook it,im saying for the fun of it , i would just roll the hamburger up in little balls to keep the meat compressed,so that it wouldnt cloud so much!


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

newtoblackrhoms said:


> even i know this one! its too fatty ,with a good percetage of protein,but way too much animal fat


 way 2 much fat. piranhas dont eat processed fatty meats in the wild. keep feeding them ground beef if you want your fish to turn into fat lazy americans.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

You could probably feed them ground beef once every couple weeks or so without hurting them but its not as nutritious and more fatty then other thing syou can feed them.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

blastinonfoos said:


> newtoblackrhoms said:
> 
> 
> > even i know this one! its too fatty ,with a good percetage of protein,but way too much animal fat
> ...


 lol fat lazy americans, too true. toss in some freedom fries while your at it and you have a happy meeal


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

how bout we toss in some "french" and do the whole world a favor!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

blastinonfoos said:


> newtoblackrhoms said:
> 
> 
> > even i know this one! its too fatty ,with a good percetage of protein,but way too much animal fat
> ...


 hehe whats the differance ...animal flesh is animal flesh!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

im gonna roll them up into a ball and put some flakes inside


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

there ya go ,that would make them nutritional !


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

boxer said:


> blastinonfoos said:
> 
> 
> > newtoblackrhoms said:
> ...


 what does americans have to do with this topic,these fat lazy americans are the ones all you bandwagon jumpers hide behind when a war breaks out!


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i fed my single rbp a couple chunks of it.. it sucks cause it breaks apart and is a bitch to clean up but it didnt seem to harm him at all


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

i personally do not feed my brandtii anything of the source ,i have fed hamburger to my reds, and that was one time,and i learned from that experiance.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I woiuldnt feed ground beef. Ground beef are too separated and will mostly break apart into 3 million pieces and most def cloud up your tank.


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

newtoblackrhoms said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > blastinonfoos said:
> ...


 ground beef = hamburgers = lazy fat americans. just check our history

and no i dont jump on no bandwagons u idiot. i dont agree with droppin bombs on innocent people for NO REASON.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

and then again , did you hear me say...what do americans have to do with this topic!!!!! that made no sence to throw in that by feeding your fish hamburger would make you fat like americans!!!!


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

newtoblackrhoms said:


> and then again , did you hear me say...what do americans have to do with this topic!!!!! that made no sence to throw in that by feeding your fish hamburger would make you fat like americans!!!!


 why does that make no sense that hamburgers wont make ur fish fat like americans? its not the truth? what's wrong with a metaphor.?

shut up dont respond to my messages any more. ok. just dont respond. you are about as worthless as this thread. now how do u like that metaphor?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USA = Hamburgers/Fries = fatass people: may be painful to accept, but if 60% of the entire US population suffers from overweight, I don't see anything wrong with what has been said...
Please save patriottism for Honour the Flag Day - this is a piranha board....









Well then, now that we have established that yanks are fat indeed, please continue your discussion about feeding ground meat to piranha's...








Imo., it's bad - too fat: I'd just stick to food items that are part of their natural diet: fish, fish fillets, crustaceans (shrimp, krill), also pellets, flakes, earthworms, etc...


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

yes , i understand ...i should just have ignored that ignorance,that made me a lesser person to stoop to blastinonfoos level! :smile:


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

newtoblackrhoms said:


> yes , i understand ...i should just have ignored that ignorance,that made me a lesser person to stoop to blastinonfoos level! :smile:


 ignorance??? at which part did i display any ignorance? as far as i know you're ignant.

new2blackrhoms(lol). nice name u geek. what kind of handle is that anyway, newtoblackrhoms(lol)? a p-fury entry-level name? you are just trying to antagonize. i already told you to stop responding, you want the last word but have nothing worth saying. if you want to respond, say something insightful. people like you mess up quality message boards. im the one that feels like im stooping down to your level by doing this. you are a punk and you are the type to get socked in the face no matter where u go. do yourself a favor, if you got anything else to say, please PM me and dont respond in this thread.

with that said..

please close this thread admins... it is getting nowhere. newtoblackrhoms(lol) is making me mad. i apologize for bumping this thread.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for wrecking this thread, fokkers - shame on you...


----------

